# I'm defending my thesis please comment



## isis (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm defending my thesis in a few days. None of my friends understand why I'm so nervous, no one understands. I know that technically I can do it because after all I've survived university all these years. 
But I'm still _terrified_. If you can post some encouragement comments or something it would really help, please. Thank you.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

The only thing that really has helped me, is practicing in the mirror. Be prepared for it, and you shouldn't be as nervous. Just practice in the mirror once or twice a night before bed.


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

Prakas said:


> Be prepared for it, and you shouldn't be as nervous. Just practice in the mirror once or twice a night before bed.


I agree...and like you said you've survived all of these years at school, so you have it in you to do it!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Remember that you know your material better than they do. Professors like to act like they know everything, but you're the expert on this topic!


----------



## delirium (Jun 24, 2009)

I haven't done a ph.d, so I don't know what a thesis defense involves. I assume it involves you defending a barrage of counterarguments from professors. I'm not sure what to tell you, as I get scared of speaking up in class whenever I have something to say for fear of someone else arguing against my view and me becoming too anxious to reply coherently. I guess, the following might make sense.

You know your material. Evidence: you wrote your doctoral thesis, and can probably anticipate the counterarguments. 

Focus on the external, focus on the point that the other person is making and don't take it as a personal attack. You'll probably be feeling a lot of pressure and stress, but just remind yourself that you know what you're talking about, and trust that you'll find an intelligent response to anyone's comments.

That's all I can think of right now...


----------



## delirium (Jun 24, 2009)

How did it go?


----------

